# Do you add salt?



## HoosierShadow

I went to the feed store to pick up a bag of show chow for the kids goats. And was talking with the woman there telling her I hope they don't look to sunken in Saturday for their first show because it's going to be hot and they don't typically eat or drink much when it's hot. I told her I'll probably have to drench them with some gatorade/water.
She asked if we add any salt to their grain to encourage water consumption. Apparently some people do this with livestock.
I'd never paid attention, but we do have a salt lick that has been buried all winter under the hay rack - I dragged it out and cleaned it off for them, but they aren't really interested.

Does anyone add any Iodized table salt to your goats feed? If so how much do you add? And is it a good or bad idea? Especially if they show no interest in their salt lick. 

BTW, we are switching from Impulse to Xclamation Show Goat Chow. It says Salt Min 0.7% and Salt Max 1.2% I don't even like to add salt to my own food, so I wouldn't even know what would be good for an animal to have.


----------



## KW Farms

I don't. If they need salt...they've got minerals and a salt lick. Extra salt in their diet really wouldn't be very beneficial, in my opinion.

To help increase water intake you can make sure to keep the water cool and fresh. I've also used KoolAid type stuff to mix in the water during summer months. I had two water troughs...one with clean water and one with the flavored and they really seemed to drink down the flavored stuff quicker. :thumb: I would recommend to always have clean water available as well though.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, that's what I was thinking too, so when she was telling me that, I told her I don't add anything, that we just give free choice. BUT the salt lick was put in the barn near the hay, they knocked it over and it got lodged under the hay feeder, and I forgot about it OOPS! 
My goats are BRATS....they prefer to drink from the creek than anywhere else. I've not had much luck putting anything in the water, not even when the girls would kid - I'd give them warm molasses water and the stuck their nose up at it....did I say BRATS? I do have some gatorade I've been hiding for them, so maybe I can add some of it into the water, and cross my fingers!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I don't add salt. I want them to eat their minerals and I feel that if they crave salt they will eat some mineral. I wouldn't want them to choose salty food over minerals. :wink: 
I tried molasses in the water mine didn't like it either! They did love warm water after kidding but that was when it was still cold outside.


----------



## Dodge 'Em

You know, there are electrolites in paste form for horses. I cant remember the name....JUG maybe? Maybe you could get them some of that and they wont look "gutty".


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I know someone who puts cherry or strawberry jello in their goats water at shows. Apparently they love it!
My goats have salt licks available for them. Salt in the feed would just make them very very thirsty and maybe even dehydrated. They'll lick on a salt like when they need it.


----------



## lissablack

There is enough salt in loose goat minerals, so long as they have access to them all the time. They won't necessarily eat the minerals if you give them other salt, so they won't get enough of them. It's the salt that attracts them to it. So my vet told me not to give them any other source of salt. 

Jan


----------



## Dani-1995

I use electrolytes. The goats prefer probios at tractor supply is what I have. For some reason thye sold out of the horse paste when I wanted to buy. I'll have to try it sometime this show season. But the powder I use works pretty good too, my goat looked nice and bloomed over his loin. You can mix the powder with water or over feed.


----------

